
Why Do Developers Hate LinkedIn? - 0x54MUR41
http://kellysutton.com/2016/07/13/why-do-developers-hate-linkedin.html
======
draw_down
I just don't want another thing to fill out about myself and maintain, another
"social" website to bother me with emails (which Linkedin already does by the
way) and notifications and all that. Endorsing people for skills and all that
shit. I want less of that in my life.

A couple years ago a friend was bewildered that I don't use it, saying I was
stupid for passing up all the opportunities that originate from there. Well,
somehow my career isn't dead yet.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
I joined a bunch of technical groups on linkedin and have found them to be
absolutely useless.

